# Spam Aufkommen/ Direktory Harvesting



## stieglitz (3 März 2005)

Ich will blos mal zeigen wieviel Spam so unterwegs ist. 
Beigefügt ist ein Spam Report eines mittelständigen Unternehmens.
Es werden demnach täglich zwischen 20-40 Tsd. Mails als Spam indentifiziert. Der allergrößte Anteil sind sogenannte Harvesting Mails.
Harvesting bedeutet:
_Abwehr von Directory-Harvesting-Angriffen
Spammer versuchen oftmals, gültige E-Mail-Adressen einer Domäne herauszufinden, indem sie ihre Mitteilungen an eine große Anzahl beliebig erzeugter “Empfänger” in dieser Domäne schicken. GFI MailEssentials wehrt diesen Spam-Angriff ab, indem über eine Active Directory-Abfrage die Gültigkeit aller in einer eingegangenen Mitteilung enthaltenen E-Mail-Adressen überprüft wird. Werden nicht alle Adressen als authentisch verifiziert, erfolgt eine Einstufung der Mitteilung als Spam._

Mich wunderts, dass das Internet bei diesen Datenmengen überhaupt noch funktioniert. Und jedes dieser abertausenden von Mails will von dem potentiellen Empfänger ja nur sein Bestes, nähmlich sein Geld.
Prosit


----------

